# Barco CLM R10+



## anatorian (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a bit new to large rental and staging projectors, but we recently received a pair of Barco CLM R10+ units. Both have about 3000 total hours and one has lamp hours in the low 70s, while the other is in the mid 600s. As soon as we received the units we sent them over to a qualified projector tech to have them serviced and cleaned. 

Our tech claims to have measured almost 8000 lumens (full white, 120V) which is at or above the rated spec (3 lamps on at 120V), but I still feel like they are not as bright as maybe they should be, of course I don't have a great frame of reference, but I would have expected them to appear to be much brighter than a 5000 lumen LCD projector of similar age, and while the Barco is far sharper (SXGA+ vs XGA) and the whites are significantly brighter, on some colors the 5k LCD even appears a bit brighter. Note that I did these tests on an 8' screen in our shop.

Do I have unrealistic expectations from single chip DLP? If I have these barco units side by side with a 5k LCD projector, how different should the brightness appear to be?

Thanks for the help and insight.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2013)

One of my dislikes of single chip DLP is just this. Since what you truly are looking to do is get the best image possible for the viewing audience, there are many factors going into your image. Apparent brightness is one of them. At full white, I would expect that you would see an apparently brighter image with the DLP than your LCD. As soon as you need to start filtering the colors, the DLP now has to take turns at shining the light, especially when blending colors, while the LCD will have three or four panels allowing light to pass through and create the color. This delay in processing each color will dramatically reduce the light output the more saturated the colors are on your single-chip DLP. The other downside that can sometimes occur with the single-chip is a "rainbow effect". The video below is a good example.


----------



## museav (Sep 7, 2013)

Much like perceived loudness for sound, the perception of the difference in the image brightness is not linear, for example the image resulting from a 10,000 lumen projector is not going to be perceived as being twice as bright as that of a 5,000 lumen projector. However, it would be expected to be a readily noticeable difference.


----------

